# Possible to efile tax return with Form 8854 attached?



## FormerUSLTR (10 mo ago)

I am required to complete Form 8854 and attach it to my 2021 tax return. This is my annual 8854 statement.

When I filed my 2020 tax return with H & R Block, my advisor was told that I could not efile my return because it was not possible to attach Form 8854 with the tax return. (For 2020 the 8854 was my initial statement.) I therefore had to mail the return.

Does anyone know if the system has changed so that Form 8854 can be sent electronically attached to the 2021 tax return? 

I abandoned status as a permanent resident in 2020. I still have US assets so need to file a tax return. Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I am no expert by any means on Form 8854, but are you sure you need to file 8854?

I am pretty sure you would only need to file it if you...

1. Deferred the payment of tax on any property on a Form 8854 filed in a previous year,
2. Reported an eligible deferred compensation item on a Form 8854 filed in a previous year, or
3. Reported an interest in a nongrantor trust on a Form 8854 filed in a previous year.

Unless you did any of those things on your 2020 return then I don't think you need to file Form 8854 at all.

One way around any limitation might be to e-file without it and then file an amended return by post with it attached. Its a strategy I have considered in the past when I have faced e-filing issued.


----------

